# Pond No More



## REDSTEVEO (11 Jun 2021)

Well after 12 years of having a 3,000 litre raised brick pond in the garden, it is no more.
I've done the whole Koi thing, downgraded to Comets and Goldfish, then to Sticklebacks, and finally to nothing.

So, what have I done with it. Well the answer is simple. I filled it in. First with 12 inches of gravel as a base layer, then filled in with 2 tons of topsoil.

I placed a vent in the form of a 4 inch diameter piece of pipe work. This is simply so I can siphon any excess water which might sit at the bottom and turn a bit smelly.

Just before it was filled completely with Top soil I laid a large sheet of pond liner in the centre, and on top of that I placed a 150 litre plastic moulded pond from Maidenhead Aquatics.

I infilled with soil around the moulded Pond, turning up the edges of the pond liner 1ft around the perimeter of the moulded Pond.

The theory is that any excess rain water that overflows from the moulded pond will form a bog garden.

I have planted the whole area with reeds and grasses, loads of wood, stones and mosses, ferns, and flag iris. The intention is that it will now be a natural Wildlife area encouraging all kinds of insects etc.
For the moment I have had to cover it with a net because some big pigeons were in there straight away wrecking it. So until it has properly grown in and established itself the net is staying on.

A set of LED Garden lights set it off nice from 8pm till 10.30 pm.

So far I'm really happy with it. It is a kind of extension to the garden and I look forward to seeing how it develops.

A few photos of the process below. Updates to follow.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (11 Jun 2021)

Ingenious rebuild @REDSTEVEO


----------



## REDSTEVEO (11 Jun 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Ingenious rebuild @REDSTEVEO


I'm glad you think so. I thought about doing it for quite some time now. Finally got around to it. 

It has already grown in quite a bit since the photographs above were taken. Gradually the outline of the moulded pond will disappear completely. And when it is completely established I will allow more water to overflow into the bog area.

Too late for any frogspawn or tadpoles this year.

Maybe next year I could even flood it.

New photographs taken 10 minutes ago.


----------



## martin-green (13 Jun 2021)

It's a shame to see any pond go, but fish do need a lot of looking after. You could have considered a fountain. 
Why have got a net over your pond when you have no fish?


----------



## REDSTEVEO (13 Jun 2021)

martin-green said:


> It's a shame to see any pond go, but fish do need a lot of looking after. You could have considered a fountain.
> Why have got a net over your pond when you have no fish?


I have got a water feature in there with a fountain attachment, but for now I've just left it with a trickle of water from the pump without any attachment.

The net isn't on there to protect any fish, its on there because within hours of finishing the planting, two massive wood pigeons got in there and were wrecking it, flicking moss everywhere. So until it is properly grown in the net is staying on.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (18 Jun 2021)

Love your project. Love to do something like this myself one day..


----------



## REDSTEVEO (20 Jun 2021)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Love your project. Love to do something like this myself one day..


Thank you. That's what I kept saying, "one day I'm going to do something like this"

That day came and I did it. So far no regrets.


----------

